# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 1 - 5



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*1. Bach: Mass in B Minor, BVW 232*
*Conductor:* Gardiner 
*Soloists:* Argenta, Chance, Nichols, Evans, Milner
*Orchestra:* English Baroque Soloists
C*horus:* Monteverdi Choir
(1985)










*2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde*
*Conductor:* Kleiber
*Main Cast:* Price, Kollo, Fassbaender, Fischer-Dieskau, Moll
*Orchestra & Chorus:* Staatskapelle Dresden
*Chorus:* Leipzig Radio Chorus
(1982)










*3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B Minor, Op. 115*
*Clarinet:* David Shifrin 
*Quartet:* Emerson String Quartet
(1996)










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C Minor, Op. 67*
*Conductor:* Kleiber 
*Orchestra:* Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra 
(1974)










*Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K. 492*
*Conductor:* Giulini
*Main Cast:* Taddei, Schwarzkopf, Moffo, Cossotto, Wachter 
*Orchestra & Chorus:* Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus 
(1959)


----------

